# S.C.R.E.W. - Wii U Emulator



## Rydian (Dec 3, 2012)

S.C.R.E.W - Wii U Emulator
*S*atisfactory *C*oupling, *R*evolutionary *E*mulator, *W*ii (U).​
S.C.R.E.W. is the first Wii U emulator for the PC.  Unlike the other eighty-seven emulators from me, I decided to write this one a different way.  This emulator is plugin focused (a la Jabo spec), because I figured people would like it if S.C.R.E.W would take a few more _plug-ins_.  Since the method I used to write this emulator is unorthodox, I have documented the process so people appreciate how much work went into this program.

_After all, everybody loves a well-documented S.C.R.E.W, right?_


User Input
One of the biggest draws and selling points of the Wii U is the wireless tablet controller.  Being one of the newest and most complex additions to consoles, I decided to tackle this first and get it out of the way.  After magic-ing up some reverse-engineering elves and setting them to work on the wireless protocols (after all, _input is better with more hands_), I took measurements of the axis and other output data from the tablet.  After finishing the code to replay the inputs to the emulator, it was time for the *G*reat *R*eplay *O*f in*P*ut *E*mulation to be titled.

I initially figured that S.C.R.E.W. would be best starting off with the G.R.O.P.E. and I'm now glad I went that way.


Sound
Since at this point I hadn't yet _gotten inside_ the main bits as far as emulation goes, I figured sound emulation would be an easy way to detect my progress.  Sound in most cases is fairly-well understood, and to my surprise the Wii U's sound control is so nice that even my plugin produced amazing sound quality.  Dubbing it the *R*everberating *U*ndulations, *B*reathtaking. I put the finishing touches on it (panning controls, etc.) and the R.U.B. was done!

If you can hear reactions you know you're doing well, and R.U.B. was a good way to make that happen.


CPU
Since I could send input to the emulated system and get sound back, I figured it was time to _get right up in there_.  Without proper main CPU emulation, little to no software will launch (only CoD doesn't need the CPU, and nobody plays that).  This was supposed to be a relatively short process, since the CPU is in the same family as the GC/Wii model and documentation was readily available, but it turns out Nintendo actually coated the CPU in peanut butter specifically to thwart my attempts to hack it.  After an entire seven minutes of licking the peanut butter off (fuck you I'm supposedly a canine I'll lick whatever I want) I was able to finish the timings and extra features of the plugin, naming it the *I*nternal *S*ynchronized *E*mulated *R*eproduced *T*echnology.

After the work I had put in earlier, it was damn well time to I.N.S.E.R.T.


GPU
Many people today will tell you that graphics matter a lot, and the Wii U's capability for graphics is much better than the Wii's.  The GPU on the Wii U is definitely an improvement, but is simple in it's design.  After all, it's just a continuation of an old design that's meant to be functional, and enthusiasts even like _having them in pairs_.  The *R*aster *A*nimation *C*ontrol *K*ernel plugin was done quickly enough.  Working with the GPU was easier than the CPU, since the important bits are _pointed out_ pretty easily, but there was a lot of flexibility I needed to account for, so a good control panel needed to be installed.

While you're having fun with S.C.R.E.W. you might want to play with the controls on the R.A.C.K.


Disc Drive
The Wii U's optical format is somewhat like blu-ray but obviously proprietary, so I didn't have much documentation to work with.  As I wasn't able to follow all the protocols, there's some oddities.  While the plugin works and feeds the ISO data to the emulator, it's constantly active and spinning the disc, so it earned the title of *P*erpetual *U*pload *M*anipulation *P*resence since it's constantly moving in a repetitive motion.

So be aware of a constant P.U.M.P in the S.C.R.E.W. as it's pretty much required for it to work at this point.


Internet
The Wii U has a lot of online functions, and thankfully Nintendo's only using 1024-bit encryption and my elves were able to crack that after enough doses of LSD.  After I spent a few hours logging the Wii U's connection and data, I found that I'd need to split the plugin in two and have the second half attach to the first.  While it's not normal to have one job done by two plugins, _sometimes having two working on the same job is better_.  I finished typing random shit into a hex editor, and the *C*onnection *R*eplay *E*mulation, *A*ttached *M*easures plugin was complete.

I figured it's best to finish the S.C.R.E.W. with some C.R.E.A.M., reaching those networking _streams_ all over the place.

Unfortunately, as I was going to compile the final version I got really excited and my keyboard was suddenly coated in some unidentifiable substance.  Since the keyboard is where files are stored (since that's where we type them in, duh), I have to wait until I can get it repaired before I release S.C.R.E.W.  I do have a prerelease binary compiled, but as of now it only runs on OS/2 through Cheap://WINE.

http://rydian.net/S.C.R.E.W.exe


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 3, 2012)

Is this in a late alpha or early beta stage at the moment? Just trying to gauge your development cycle.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 3, 2012)

This is going to be as great as your 3DS emulator, I can tell. Will you include video evidence with this soon?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 3, 2012)

hkz8000 said:


> <snip>


Hi mister posts-before-reading! My name's Rydian, nice to meet you.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice work, though I have to say, it was bound to happen sooner or emu-later.


----------



## hkz8000 (Dec 3, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Hi mister posts-before-reading! My name's Rydian, nice to meet you.


Touche


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 3, 2012)

Well played, Rydian, well played.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 3, 2012)

Does this work for PS3 backups as well?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 3, 2012)

i think if the name was S.C.R.E.W-U


----------



## Rydian (Dec 5, 2012)

Then I wouldn't be able to make as many sex jokes.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 5, 2012)

Just thought I'd share this

vWñª½¿*ú^ ¶@šP$ªc”p=:5)üù/‹Ùp3
This is randomly-generated shit.Why you're in here, I don't know.
‚¾„10(Áö‡Sª}VB_PJá`üæ)À¨º,Ë$V
LATIN IS A DEAD LANGUAGE
-rœ`8p^¨ŽîÔ{ó#oëy·$—&Çžóœ†ñˆìLjíÇ|%îñô¡ËCŽÉÔ;ªŸ‹8þChâ
F« ÏÒÖo.Y
Grassy knoll
œ…{=…2,e€ˆ}l5îÇ‘[
éJ‚ìn“ÛÛµX¿Wr}#né%b&ôôyèþ¹®(NŠ¤Ó
wH1”3t=E=M¸˜
UUDDLRLRBAstart, bitches
æwÉ²ŸÆZ½”b  Œ×‚ÙAeìQ£ãˆ›Í7,.z7Ÿ"ƒ¿*mck:ƒ R(¿Çã2ÍºÖ)ÑðVL'
i shot john lennon?
p=¨Œè¬>#˜ÐðÑ‹¿ÜQãY¨’£œÏÊÛùu#-—¶u‘‹:™T,˜+Öôº?.¥ÓÕùøt:ãéq¼#×éšÔKŸƒÂOWß9xOò"üÍÈ2¾Ñ}&
holy shit a talking monkey!
/ûˆD,4…“ê‰‚§ÛèvóÖI˜Ï"ªÜd6¹*…†çf¿ §‘»üI
¡0ƒÙÆ]·ó%ì(¥tÇ‰’VT=úƒˆU
this is too much effort if only like three of you guys are going to actually look in here
xx×®í]x4F¼÷Š%1ëŠ¶b¨;ê‘è9ÓTr³óÀ³ªwâìFs¤©Ö÷¨†K~*âzÌyåæ+«±‹‘Ñï¹l
…but hey, the more I put, the more the efforts of a single person will be rewarded by the entertainment of one other single person
üM’ÐüeC*pI(¡a[%%~ýéŸ÷XšÆ$% éöNrg=Ñ-O-¬m«÷
HOLY SHIT EXISTENTIAL CRISIS IN THE HEX OF A FAKE PROGRAM
†Q#mËUg9êØjm2ùú?:ÝFÃVY:SU»]WÙ§µ4Þ´(ÆÕQ¡¬¹”%Tˆí´¼}
hi mom, I'm on tv!
>§¯ªÏ$»LšÖ>„¡¤–þþž<§íe‚ÿ*ýûüã“‰9&ù`‚»2ÌÌNâDø•¤†é(@i=ÕéDNZ¹˜©1¡ìƒÎWTü,ý
end of embedded messages
†¹u¬ÉzXwJcÊø¦í˜N9*®~lÑ¬¬Ï‹8`–ê`)&m£¹Ndö°[êÒu;[PG¿$.ÛÀö0Rtoç7’~…¸Pª¢E(kˆžSóbPÉäö9{Ö‰×¨‚ßeö ªÐ±ÑH\Q£‰µ‡ó`òD,)+tù5š^z£‘û ß:#;^>á‹ä]‚6%le5Òqôã


----------



## ouch123 (Dec 6, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Just thought I'd share this
> 
> -snip-


This just reminded me that I never installed a hex editor on this computer. I should get on that.

Edit: Just noticed. For your documentation of the I.N.S.E.R.T plugin, you forgot to bold the n in *I*nternal.


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 6, 2012)

too much playing with the R.A.C.K disabled some primary function i never made it to the P.U.M.P my disc prematurely ejected. Is there a fix or workaround for this yet ?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 6, 2012)

I reached the point where I enter *F*amicom *A*nti-aliasing *P*arser and almost immediately *C*ompile *U*sermode *M*odules, but all said and done, the end result is just another *E*rror: *R*andom *E*xception in *C*PU *T*arget *I*nterface *O*verlay *N*otifier. I repeat the process on and on, but it just gets *harder* each time...

...perhaps I need to update the BIOS.


----------



## Deltaechoe (Dec 6, 2012)

But what about the *F*acilitative *A*ccess *C*ontrol *E*mulation *P*roperty *A*lgorithm *L*engthening *M*odule?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I reached the point where I enter *F*amicom *A*nti-aliasing *P*arser and almost immediately *C*ompile *U*sermode *M*odules, but all said and done, the end result is just another *E*rror: *R*andom *E*xception in *C*PU *T*arget *I*nterface *O*verlay *N*otifier. I repeat the process on and on, but it just gets *harder* each time...
> 
> ...perhaps I need to update the BIOS.


I'm going to have to chalk that up to a lack of experience.  Compiling your own kernel takes a lot of _endurance_, you need to be able to wait it out.



Deltaechoe said:


> But what about the *F*acilitative *A*ccess *C*ontrol *E*mulation *P*roperty *A*lgorithm *L*engthening *M*odule?


Didn't want to be _too_ redundant in the self-contact.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 8, 2012)

S.C.R.E.W this emulator. It doesn't work!


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 8, 2012)

What a wonderful emulator. It's more useful than a:


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 9, 2012)

Did you succeed in emulating the Wii U , sorry I couldn't even read the rest of the post as you know this is really big !!


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 9, 2012)

I say call it S.C.R.E.W. U


----------



## Gahars (Dec 9, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> Did you succeed in emulating the Wii U , sorry I couldn't even read the rest of the post as you know this is really big !!


 
From what I understand, it's *F*unctional, *U*tilitarian, *C*ustomizable, *K*osher, *I*nnovative, *N*onbinding, *G*litch-free and *N*ewb *O*riented.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 9, 2012)

Gahars said:


> From what I understand, it's *F*unctional, *U*tilitarian, *C*ustomizable, *K*osher, *I*nnovative, *N*onbinding, *G*litch-free and *N*ewb *O*riented.


 
mother yar


----------



## Flame (Dec 9, 2012)

the real questions is can it run crysis?


----------



## Anous (Dec 9, 2012)

Very interesting.


----------



## linkofhyrule1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hmm, USB network play won't work.  In an attempt to circumvent it, I tried to use an *A*utomated *N*ode-*A*nalyzed *L*atency plugin, but now it won't accept the I.N.S.E.R.T. function(s), even when I'm using the best *L*inking *U*SB *B*eta *E*xecutable.  I think this S.C.R.E.W. is just being stubborn, but I'd still appreciate any advice.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 9, 2012)

You didn't tell it to make you a sandwich, did you?


----------



## linkofhyrule1 (Dec 10, 2012)

Rydian said:


> You didn't tell it to make you a sandwich, did you?


Crap, I knew I shouldn't have requested a crustless PB&J sandwich with an image of my face toasted onto the bread.  Thanks for pointing that out, I'll just have to compile one that's more open-minded.  (the pretense is pretty flimsy at this point but I'm still having fun with it)


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 10, 2012)

The S.C.R.E.W could use a little bit of A.B.C.E


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 11, 2012)

I finally figured out how to get it working ... It just needed the BIOS files from the real console.

The best part is it all works wirelessly. You just have your PC in the same continent as the Wii U console and it will wirelessly connect to the BIOS files as soon as the console's turned on. It will then take advantage of EVERYTHING connected to the Wii U to play the games (disk drive, TV, Gamepad, EVERYTHING) It's so real you wouldn't even notice you're not playing right on the Wii U itself.

You can even turn the PC off and as long as you leave the Wii U running, the game keeps playing. It's AMAZING.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 11, 2012)

The problem with this emulator is that it can't make me a coffee.


----------



## Sanoblue (Dec 11, 2012)

could totally use a biscuit warmer!!!!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 13, 2012)

Wii U emul8r is super cool but i dont know how gaems run well on this.
I d/l hello 4 rom from secret website but emul8r want show master chiefz.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Dec 15, 2012)

Is this legit?


----------



## Gahars (Dec 15, 2012)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> Is this legit?


 
If by legit you mean *L*acking *E*ntirely a *G*rounding *I*n *T*ruth, then yes.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Dec 15, 2012)

Gahars said:


> If by legit you mean *L*acking *E*ntirely a *G*rounding *I*n *T*ruth, then yes.


 


Great!


----------



## hkz8000 (Dec 18, 2012)

When is the inevitable ti-84 port releasing?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 19, 2012)

hkz8000 said:


> When is the inevitable ti-84 port releasing?


My Ti-84 died years ago.

Heh... if I still had one I might actually have coded a fake program for it. XD


----------



## driverdis (Dec 19, 2012)

hkz8000 said:


> When is the inevitable ti-84 port releasing?


 
A ti-84 port? really..
what i want is a TI-99/4A port. now that would be awesome.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 19, 2012)

driverdis said:


> A ti-84 port? really..
> what i want is a TI-99/4A port. now that would be awesome.


That one's incompatible for hardware limitations. Only TI-86 and lower.


----------



## air2004 (Dec 20, 2012)

When I tried running this Hex Under Gui Executable a Paradoxical In Line Extension was found. Operations For Something Help Is Tough.


----------



## DaveZ_227451 (Dec 21, 2012)

I can confirm that this runs flawlessly on my 486 dx-66
How long before I can finally backup my games to floppy?

Keep up the good work.

CHEERS


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 25, 2012)

It can play 3DS development ROMs but, can you please fix it's play ability for retail ROMs and homebrews? Like the recent "WE HACKED IT!"


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2012)

What, there's no PS2 port yet?  FAIL.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 26, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> What, there's no PS2 port yet? FAIL.


It's a little known fact that Notepad can perform x86 to PS2 conversion. It's a side effect of the "save as ..." option when being saved with a "iso" extension


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> It's a little known fact that Notepad can perform x86 to PS2 conversion. It's a side effect of the "save as ..." option when being saved with a "iso" extension


 
Wow, didn't know you can convert x86 processor code to MIPS architecture using Notepad.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 26, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Wow, didn't know you can convert x86 processor code to MIPS architecture using Notepad.


Yeah, randomly doesn't work sometimes though. If at first you don't succeed, try, try again  .


----------



## hkz8000 (Dec 29, 2012)

Rydian said:


> My Ti-84 died years ago.
> 
> Heh... if I still had one I might actually have coded a fake program for it. XD


 
I was bored so i ported S.C.R.E.W to the TI-84 but i kinda forgot the original name thanks to certain poster.
Wii-U isos' work suprisingly well apart from a few framerate hiccups. Although, for some obscure reason the only colours are grey and black
Here's two screenshots i took with Ti-connect:


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 30, 2012)

Screw U Rydian


----------



## 1234turtles (Jan 1, 2013)

is there a way to convert the wii-u isos to nds files and port this emulator to psp and play it?


----------



## air2004 (Jan 1, 2013)

Was this thread supposed to be *serious ?*


----------



## 1234turtles (Jan 1, 2013)

air2004 said:


> Was this thread supposed to be *serious ?*


yeah,  the eof is serious all day every day.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 2, 2013)

1234turtles said:


> is there a way to convert the wii-u isos to nds files and port this emulator to psp and play it?


 


You know i've always wondered if there was a way to convert wii (not wii u) isos to nds files to be played in a ds emulator.


----------



## MJSpartan117 (Apr 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> S.C.R.E.W - Wii U Emulator​*S*atisfactory *C*oupling, *R*evolutionary *E*mulator, *W*ii (U).​
> S.C.R.E.W. is the first Wii U emulator for the PC. Unlike the other eighty-seven emulators from me, I decided to write this one a different way. This emulator is plugin focused (a la Jabo spec), because I figured people would like it if S.C.R.E.W would take a few more _plug-ins_. Since the method I used to write this emulator is unorthodox, I have documented the process so people appreciate how much work went into this program.
> 
> _After all, everybody loves a well-documented S.C.R.E.W, right?_
> ...


Any chance of it coming to mac soon?


----------



## finkmac (Apr 1, 2013)

It runs just fine with "Wine"!


----------



## Gahars (Apr 1, 2013)

MJSpartan117 said:


> Any chance of it coming to mac soon?


 
No, sorry. You just have to use a different program - I recommend MacKING OUT.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 1, 2013)

Gahars said:


> No, sorry. You just have to use a different program - I recommend MacKING OUT.


 
One of the program's sponsor is MC Donalds.


----------



## dannyboy941 (Apr 30, 2013)

is this a fake or what why says the windows this?
16 bit MS-DOS Subsystem
X:\HARDRIVE\PORTITATION_NTFS\C\DOCUME~1\User\SCREW~1.EXE
The NTVDM CPU has encountered an illegal instruction.
CS:0552 IP:0111 OP:63 94 70 3d 04 CHoose {FUNCTION_CLOSE_MSG} to terminate the application.


----------



## emigre (Apr 30, 2013)

dannyboy941 said:


> is this a fake or what why says the windows this?
> 16 bit MS-DOS Subsystem
> X:\HARDRIVE\PORTITATION_NTFS\C\DOCUME~1\User\SCREW~1.EXE
> The NTVDM CPU has encountered an illegal instruction.
> CS:0552 IP:0111 OP:63 94 70 3d 04 CHoose {FUNCTION_CLOSE_MSG} to terminate the application.


 
Press Ctrl and F7 to sort that out.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 30, 2013)

I didn't even know alternate systems would try to run it... I figured they'd note the incorrect signature and abort before trying any execution.


----------



## chavosaur (May 1, 2013)

dannyboy941 said:


> is this a fake or what why says the windows this?
> 16 bit MS-DOS Subsystem
> X:\HARDRIVE\PORTITATION_NTFS\C\DOCUME~1\User\SCREW~1.EXE
> The NTVDM CPU has encountered an illegal instruction.
> CS:0552 IP:0111 OP:63 94 70 3d 04 CHoose {FUNCTION_CLOSE_MSG} to terminate the application.


Moose.


----------



## MOHRCORE (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi Rydian! Could you reupload S.C.R.E.W? The link doesn't works


----------



## Damian666 (Nov 1, 2013)

lol... dumbass xd


----------



## MOHRCORE (Nov 1, 2013)

Why you think so?


----------



## Damian666 (Nov 1, 2013)

because its not real, it is a joke


----------



## MOHRCORE (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh! I'm so dumbass... I understood it, when I read all this post ater raeding your comment


----------



## Damian666 (Nov 1, 2013)

thats what i said, dumbass


----------



## Flame (Nov 1, 2013)

MOHRCORE dont lieten to Damian666 and his lies.


im playing super mario bros.


----------



## pasc (Nov 1, 2013)

Why do we need this ?
#gotnosenseofhumor


----------



## Boy12 (Nov 1, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Does this work for PS3 backups as well?


 
No, it does however, work with PS4 backups.


----------



## pdensco (Jan 3, 2015)

link does,nt works


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 3, 2015)

You need to contact Rydian , he mentioned a new release soon on I.R.C so maybe a SCREW U 2 announcement is due


----------



## Flame (Jan 5, 2015)

pdensco said:


> link does,nt works


 

hey dumbo...  im playing Wii U 2 games right now.

links work.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 5, 2015)

Does he even come online anymore? Besides te shitty irc. Someone needs to tell rydian why virginia sucks so badly.


----------



## pdensco (Jan 5, 2015)

Flame said:


> hey dumbo... im playing Wii U 2 games right now.
> 
> links work.


 
whr to download giv me the link


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 5, 2015)

pdensco said:


> whr to download giv me the link


 

http://gbatemp.net/threads/s-c-r-e-w-wii-u-emulator.338551/


----------



## pdensco (Jan 5, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/s-c-r-e-w-wii-u-emulator.338551/


 
bro i hav used this link 404errror no file to download http://rydian.net/S.C.R.E.W.exe


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 5, 2015)

pdensco said:


> bro i hav used this link 404errror no file to download http://rydian.net/S.C.R.E.W.exe


----------

